# Emergency trip to vet



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

We had to rush poor little Harleigh to the vet at half past midnight last night  We have no idea what she might have got into, she snuggled dad most of the evening, or what she may have been bit by (it was only 0 last night, pretty cold for bugs). She had nothing different yesterday, was a little off her food in the morning, but fine for lunch and supper meals. Poor little baby  First pictures are her laying on my bed when I decided we should take her in, second pictures were post vet visit, post prednisone shot. On the shopping list today - children's Benadryl! Didn't even realize hubby threw it away, it was apparently out-dated.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness poor thing! No idea what could've caused this? What did the vet say? I'm sending healing vibes your way and wishing a speedy recovery. X


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh my goodness poor thing! No idea what could've caused this? What did the vet say? I'm sending healing vibes your way and wishing a speedy recovery. X


I have no idea  Dr Trevor said it was an allergic reaction of some kind. I had brought home a new stuffy, and tried two new sweaters on her (both too small...ugh) but that was all. And this was a couple hours after that. I'm suspecting something outside, but I'm not sure


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor Harleigh!! I hope she feels better soon! The same thing happened to Lilo when she was a puppy and we never found out what it was. She hadn't gotten into anything and we couldn't see any bug bite/sting.  The vet just told us to keep an eye on her and the swelling went down by itself. Thankfully it never happened again!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh the poor little doll!!!! Hoping a speedy recovery the poor little girly, I hope you're okay too its so stressful when you're babies get sick! Sending positive vibes and doggy cuddles.


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Poor Harleigh!! I hope she feels better soon! The same thing happened to Lilo when she was a puppy and we never found out what it was. She hadn't gotten into anything and we couldn't see any bug bite/sting.  The vet just told us to keep an eye on her and the swelling went down by itself. Thankfully it never happened again!


That was the original advice when I called the after hours number. An hour later both side were swelling and she was so terribly itchy! Poor baby


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

sheljor said:


> That was the original advice when I called the after hours number. An hour later both side were swelling and she was so terribly itchy! Poor baby


Oh no poor little thing! I don't remember it being itchy in Lilo's case. It's so scary isn't it!? We freaked out so much when we saw her little face swell up like that!


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Oh the poor little doll!!!! Hoping a speedy recovery the poor little girly, I hope you're okay too its so stressful when you're babies get sick! Sending positive vibes and doggy cuddles.


Thank you, I'm good now, but I was pretty scared last night...she's happily snuggled into dad now


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw no poor harleigh. Get well soon sweetie, a similar thing happened to Millie about four months ago when she got stung by a bee. You see the lump on her neck and it caused all her face to swell her eyes were even closed bless her. I was so worried. It calmed down within about 8 hours.


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh no poor little thing! I don't remember it being itchy in Lilo's case. It's so scary isn't it!? We freaked out so much when we saw her little face swell up like that!


It was so scary! Even her belly and legs were itchy! It was quite the reaction to whatever it might have been! Our vet sent us home with prednisone tablets if it didn't clear up, or if it happens again, and I'm definitely buying fresh children's Benadryl today!


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw no poor harleigh. Get well soon sweetie, a similar thing happened to Millie about four months ago when she got stung by a bee. You see the lump on her neck and it caused all her face to swell her eyes were even closed bless her. I was so worried. It calmed down within about 8 hours.


Oh no!! Poor Millie!! So scary!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

How scary. I'm glad it was nothing super serious and Harleigh is feeling better now.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So scary, poor Harliegh! We have had two ER trips, they are terrifying! So glad she is doing well.


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh no! Poor beautiful little girl! Hopefully this will never happen again! I am glad she is doing well. I have never had an allergic reaction with any of my dogs luckily. But I do understand how frightening it is! One of my horses had an allergic reaction to his vaccinations. Such a scary thing. Just a bunch of swelling and tightness of muscles. He wasn't back to 100% for a week and a half. 

Reactions are so nerve racking!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Aww poor girl! Scary when that sort of stuff happens - and it always seems to happen outside of regular vet hours! Or maybe that's just for me lol. I'm so glad she's feeling better!


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone  Harleigh is back to normal, other than a tender hip from the shot! She is back to terrorizing the Shih Tzus and trying desperately to get into their food bowls! Her swelling has completely disappeared...I hope it never happens again!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Diod Harleigh have any vaccinations recently? These could cause a delayed reaction. I'm talking within a week or two?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

So glad he is better!


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Diod Harleigh have any vaccinations recently? These could cause a delayed reaction. I'm talking within a week or two?


She did! Her last booster was on Oct 15th...I guess a little over 2 weeks ago...do you think there's a possibility that may be it?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a similar thing happen with my bigger dog, we never figured out what it was. Twice I came home and he was swollen like something had bit him. Benadryl took it right down, but I never found what might have done it. The incidents were like 8 months apart. I don't have a dog door and they both happened while he was home alone so it really limits the possibility. We figure it must have been some kind of bug, but we don't have a lot of bugs here and they never seem to get in the house. It has been a few years now and no more strange swelling so I'm hoping those days are behind us!


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

doginthedesert said:


> I had a similar thing happen with my bigger dog, we never figured out what it was. Twice I came home and he was swollen like something had bit him. Benadryl took it right down, but I never found what might have done it. The incidents were like 8 months apart. I don't have a dog door and they both happened while he was home alone so it really limits the possibility. We figure it must have been some kind of bug, but we don't have a lot of bugs here and they never seem to get in the house. It has been a few years now and no more strange swelling so I'm hoping those days are behind us!


I've also had it happen with one of my Siberian Huskies, but she managed to find a cat to roll on that had climbed in a small hole under our front step at some time and died, when hubby fished it out, there was just fur & skeleton, :nshocked2: I have no idea how long it was there!  She swelled up and looked more like a Chow than a Siberian! I had Benadryl on hand as my kids were all little at that time, and she too was fine. Vet said the cat remains would have been full of toxins which is why she reacted. Harleigh however was not out of our sight other than a quick run under the holiday trailer though, so who knows? Maybe it was a delayed reaction to her vaccination


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have her vaccinated again, I would give Benedryl before hand. Just to be sure. You probably will never know for sure, but I'd put it in her record at the vets.


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh yes vaccinations can always cause a reaction. Every batch is a little different. 

If she never had a problem with vaccinations in the past dont chalk the off as one of the possibilities.

As I said before one of my horses has a reaction to his vaccinations one year. He is 13 years old, and has had vaccinations every year with no problem until that one year. Since then I just do precaution of giving my horse an anti infllammatory and he is been good ever since.

So glad she is doing better!!!! It can always just be a freak accident!


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

My Mia had a reaction to a vaccine she was given a few months ago & was fine that day until about 8 hours after she'd been given the shot. Luckily it while the vet was still open. So whenever mine get vaccines the Benedryl is given for 24hrs. just to be sure.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Poor little doll baby. Glad she's getting better.


----------

